# Bobcat 763?



## Green Fields (Jul 25, 2014)

Anybody have any experience with a Bobcat 763 skidsteer? I looked up the specs and they say 1500lbs operating capacity. I want to be able to stack 8 bales flat 5 layers high on a wagon out in the field with an 8 bale grapple. I have a JD3010 that I use with an 8 bale homemade grapple with a high lift attachment. I looked up the specs on the JD46 loader I have on it and it is rated 2000lbs operating capacity. I don't think I would use a high lift attachment on the skidsteer grapple,( grapple yet to buy or build). *Just wondering if the 763 can do the job*. Someone I know who works for a big construction co. in nj is confident it will. Says they used a lot of the 763s until they switched to the S300s. He's sure he could find me a good one at a low price in south NJ because there's so many down that way. Of course they've never used one with a hay grapple though, were a lot of the weight is far out there so I just want to be sure it will work with it's 1500 lb operating capacity before I buy one. I have never owned a skidsteer so I don't know much about them. Would use it for other miscellaneous projects around the farm as well.


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

I had a 763 for 6 years, the specs are dead on. It'll lift 2k lbs but it'll tip over, you gotta be careful with heavy loads up high cause it will tip forward on its nose.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

I operated a 763 when I worked part time at the landfill. It was my preferred piece. Heavy load and max lift it will teeter totter lol. Always felt a little light in the rear. 
New Holland 885 had better balance lifting loads. Used it to load 1200-1400 pound cardboard bales no problem.

It will handle a load of hay but the grapple needs to be on the lighter end.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I currently own a 763 and I flat stack 10 bale grabs with a Kuhn grabber 8 high sitting the bottom grab on 4'' plastic pallets. If you get some wheel weights it does help with the tipping that Lewis Ranch alluded to.....and a door weight would help too I am sure. They are good machines and I had a Bobcat serviceman tell me that was a very good series for Bobcat.

I stack 5 high on my wagons and usually load 200 per wagon in good hay.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Green Fields (Jul 25, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the info, if I have a chance to buy one at a good price I won't hesitate. I don't want a real heavy grapple, the one I made and have used for over ten years now, works good enough and isn't very heavy.


----------



## Green Fields (Jul 25, 2014)

No luck with finding a cheap 763 so far. Considering two other model skid steers, haven't looked at either yet. One is a* 843 Bobcat *with the Perkins engine, hour meter broken I guess, asking $7500. The other a* NH L785 *with Kubota engine 3500 hrs asking $8900. I know my options would be better if I was willing to pay more for a skid steer but I just bought a tractor and loader for it and don't think I'll be using the skid steer a whole lot. *Any opinions on any of these models would be greatly appreciated.* Both are kind of far away, I'm really not so enthusiastic about going to look at both. Personally I'm liking the thought of the NH L785 more.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

I would take a look at the Case 1845C. It would appear to be more machine than a 763, prices are pretty comparable. The 1845C was a good solid unit powered by a 3.9l B Series Cummins. 1750 rated lift and 56 hp.


----------



## Green Fields (Jul 25, 2014)

Gearclash said:


> I would take a look at the Case 1845C. It would appear to be more machine than a 763, prices are pretty comparable. The 1845C was a good solid unit powered by a 3.9l B Series Cummins. 1750 rated lift and 56 hp.


I have read good things about the Case 1845C seems to be popular. There are some on Machinery Trader at dealers not too far away. One is asking $10,900 but has the make offer option, that one says 6000 hrs. Another one is asking $8500 but boy it looks rough. But how does the 1845C stack up against the NHL785 ? I know the L785 is supposed to have a little more operating capacity according to specs.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Looks like the L785 is the same hp as the 1845C, but good for a 2050 lb rating. New Holland's vertical lift booms are a good/bad thing. More reach at full lift but higher maintenance than a radial arm machine.


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

I've been keeping an eye out for a good used skid steer as well. I think it is a cottage industry around these parts to pick these machines up cheap, throw a little paint and decals on them, and sell them to some unsuspecting soul for twice what they're worth.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

RockmartGA said:


> I've been keeping an eye out for a good used skid steer as well. I think it is a cottage industry around these parts to pick these machines up cheap, throw a little paint and decals on them, and sell them to some unsuspecting soul for twice what they're worth.


You're in a good area to locate a good used skid steer. Mine came from your neck of the woods and I had to spend about $2K on it after purchasing to make it look like new, but I really like mine and find that they are indispensable on the farm. Before I had one I looked upon them as kind of a luxury item but I found out they really are just as necessary as a tractor.

Regards, Mike


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

The L785 is a great machine. I have one on the farm. They are however getting older....Look at the L785 and make sure it is a newer one that has a "black brain box" on the right hand side in the cab. This controls the safety features. The earlier models didn't have a brain box and only had a seatbelt. The L785 is a 2 speed, which is very nice. They came with Perkins engines or Ford 3 cyl engines. The perkins is smoother but cold blooded. The Ford starts better in cold but is a 3 cylinder and not as smooth.The L785 didn't come with a Kubota so you may want to look and make sure someone didn't do a hack retrofit...

With your price range you should be able to find a skidsteer in this area. Look in Lancaster farming paper along with Wolgemuth,McGrew and Shetron auctions..


----------



## Green Fields (Jul 25, 2014)

PaMike said:


> The L785 is a great machine. I have one on the farm. They are however getting older....Look at the L785 and make sure it is a newer one that has a "black brain box" on the right hand side in the cab. This controls the safety features. The earlier models didn't have a brain box and only had a seatbelt. The L785 is a 2 speed, which is very nice. They came with Perkins engines or Ford 3 cyl engines. The perkins is smoother but cold blooded. The Ford starts better in cold but is a 3 cylinder and not as smooth.The L785 didn't come with a Kubota so you may want to look and make sure someone didn't do a hack retrofit...
> 
> With your price range you should be able to find a skidsteer in this area. Look in Lancaster farming paper along with Wolgemuth,McGrew and Shetron auctions..


PaMike I read somewhere someone said, maybe a couple places,that the Kubota engine was an option on later models. Maybe that's just inaccurate? I'll look for the black box, is that something that I should definitely avoid if it doesn't have that? I have to admit I'm starting to get impatient and would really like to just buy one and get on with it. I might go down to look at this one today. Pretty sure this is the same model my cousin owned and spent one summer here on the farm picking boulders with it and loading them onto trailers with. Seemed pretty impressive machine, that was 1992.

Scratch that the L785 has a Kubota, apparently that was a mistake by the seller/dealer, just talked to him again he said it has a Ford. Won't be able to go look at it today maybe tomorrow.


----------



## pede58 (Oct 27, 2015)

I know the 1845c was the benchmark at one time but don't think they have made those for years, newer models leave a little to be desired. friend of mine has a T250 and a T630 Bobcats both good machines, Bobcat outsells everyone maybe 10-1. Takahutchi probably has the best on the market but good luck finding anything used and affordable. I like tracked machines, a lot more stable especially when lifting, track life is 1000-1500hrs. Good luck.


----------



## Green Fields (Jul 25, 2014)

Scratch that the L785 has a Kubota, apparently that was a mistake by the seller/dealer, just talked to him again he said it has a Ford. Won't be able to go look at it today maybe tomorrow.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Having run an 853 Bobcat for several years now, given the choice between an 843 and 785, I’d go with the NH. More wheelbase which will be nice with the grapple and two speed would be great.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

If the L785 has a Ford then it is a later one with the brain box. That's a good thing. Look at the quick attach plate. It may have the old style which means it wont fit most attachments and it will take 1200-1500 to update to new style. That L785 better be very clean for that money. I have seen many of those machines in good running shape for no more than 7k at auction...

Not sure where you are located but you may want to call Eli Shirk in Ephrata Pa. He has a row of machines for sale and might have some in your price range.717-859-two four one nine. I was there yesterday and he has a few LX665 machines that you should be able to buy for 8-9k, I would think.


----------



## Green Fields (Jul 25, 2014)

PaMike said:


> If the L785 has a Ford then it is a later one with the brain box. That's a good thing. Look at the quick attach plate. It may have the old style which means it wont fit most attachments and it will take 1200-1500 to update to new style. That L785 better be very clean for that money. I have seen many of those machines in good running shape for no more than 7k at auction...
> 
> Not sure where you are located but you may want to call Eli Shirk in Ephrata Pa. He has a row of machines for sale and might have some in your price range.717-859-two four one nine. I was there yesterday and he has a few LX665 machines that you should be able to buy for 8-9k, I would think.


Just got off the phone with Eli, said he just sold a bunch of 665s to a dealer a couple miles from me here near Scranton lol. That dealer's prices are high so I kind of dismiss him right away. He did say he as a couple 665s left that he's going to be repairing but it may be a while. Might stop in there if I go down tomorrow to look at the 785 and don't buy it. The 785 is at the dealer in Denver a little north of Ephrata. Ephrata is about 2 1/2 hour drive from here. Will have to look into the quick attatch plate. I might want to get a backhoe attachment someday maybe soon as I could use a backhoe now. Been debating between a attachment for the old jd450 crawler loader, a 3 point for the tractors or an old backhoe loader or a smaller one for a skid steer if I had one. Did talk to a dealer near me who has a 665 but is wanting $11500 but he may come down to $10,000 but probably not come down too much if past experience is a clue.

Been watching Facebook market place, Machinery Trader, Fastline, Craigslist,Lancaster Farming, Ebay,but auctions usually conflict with my schedule and I don't really have any experience with them except for eBay. Missed out on maybe a couple good deals on Lancaster Farming as I was preoccupied with other things at the time. Funny thing about Facebook marketplace...I can't view it anymore, tried everything, different browsers, the iPad,proxie server, nothing works anymore and it used to work a couple days ago. I think they may have blocked it from people who don't have Facebook accounts? My guy in NJ I think is just too busy with running a horse farm by himself(divorce) and working full-time for a pretty big construction company to look or keep an eye out for the bobcats he seems to like and often buys and sells for the company.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Eli sells a lot to Sandy Banks, and yes he gets a lot for his stuff.

The L785 you are going to look at has been advertised for quite a while. He better knock a bunch off the price....

Personally I would keep looking. You can find good NH machines for 7-10K depending on vintage and condition...


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

I looked at the pics of that L785, and to be honest its probably one of the nicer ones I have seen. Also, it has a heated cab, but no cab door. Thats worth something. I couldn't tell if it had the new style quick attach plate. If it does $8500 might not be too out of line for the machine considering the used market and the fact that you really need a machine.

Ask him about his famous brother Floyd, or maybe you shouldn't...I don't know if they still talk or not...


----------



## Green Fields (Jul 25, 2014)

PaMike said:


> I looked at the pics of that L785, and to be honest its probably one of the nicer ones I have seen. Also, it has a heated cab, but no cab door. Thats worth something. I couldn't tell if it had the new style quick attach plate. If it does $8500 might not be too out of line for the machine considering the used market and the fact that you really need a machine.
> 
> Ask him about his famous brother Floyd, or maybe you shouldn't...I don't know if they still talk or not...


Yeah I thought it looked pretty good in the pictures. Still a little confused about the picture of the engine there and it has a Kubota sticker of some sort on it. I also like the idea of the heater and cab in case I want to use it to clear some snow. Also was thinking the same on the quick attach, did some googling seems a lot of conversion stuff out there that seems to run close to $1000. I don't have any experience with quick attach anything yet, but I know if I want to find a backhoe attachment it's most likely going to be with the new standard style. Then if I convert over I guess I will also have to convert the bucket that comes with it if I want to continue to use that.

Is he really the cyclist's brother? If so I have no plans to ask him about it if I do go down there. Looks like no real heavy rain in the forecast for tomorrow,later in the day, at least that's what they say for up here.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Just curious, what's the difference between the old and new style attachment on those New Hollands?

FWIW, River Valley Machine of Dubuque IA makes a nice semi finished plate for less than $400. I would think you could get that operational for under $1000.


----------



## Green Fields (Jul 25, 2014)

Gearclash said:


> Just curious, what's the difference between the old and new style attachment on those New Hollands?
> 
> FWIW, River Valley Machine of Dubuque IA makes a nice semi finished plate for less than $400. I would think you could get that operational for under $1000.


I know I won't be able to tell just by looking at it. I tried to find a video or something so I could see the difference but didn't find anything. My understanding is the Bobcat style eventually became the standard so the NH style has become obsolete so to speak.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

The old style couple has handles that pivot front to back of the machine. The new style the handles pivot right to left. Also look at the attachment. The old style has a "hook" on the bottom that the couple attaches to.

The pics show a Kubota 1902 engine in the machine. That engine came in the smaller L555. My guess is someone swapped out an engine from an L555 into the L785. It probably wouldn't be that hard since they are very similar machines and vintage. I will say the Kubota is only rated at 40 hp. The machine may be a little underpowered when lifting a large load or when running in 2 spd. You may want to look at that. Also look at the wiring by the engine. Make sure whoever did the conversion did a good job and not a hackjob.


----------



## Green Fields (Jul 25, 2014)

When I talked to him on the phone he said that the Kubota was a mistake and that it had a Ford engine. I kind of think the picture of the Kubota was from a different machine and that's what he meant. I looked at it today and what I saw didn't look like the picture as far as I could tell, didn't notice any blue color on it, looked pretty dirty and that it was there for a long time. Oil looked okay, sounded good, started right up. But it has the old style quick attach and he wasn't flexible on the price so I didn't buy it. First time driving a skid steer though. I think I could get used to the foot controls pretty quickly but the visibility backing up is pretty non existent. I like to see what I'm backing into. Are there any older model skid steers that have better visibility backing up? Is adding a mirror somewhere a help with that? Worked good as far as I could tell. Maybe a little different sound when turning one way verses the other. When I went to put it into high speed it wanted to start moving before I had the lever all the way. Maybe just a adjustment needed? Also the question came up if it had a big enough pump to run a backhoe attachment properly? There was definitely a black box on the right side there.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Your concern about rear visibility or the lack thereof is a sore point with me also. There is only one skid steer I have operated that has good reward visibility and that is the Case 1835B. Unfortunately, good little machines that they are, they just that, little, at 1200 lb rated lift.


----------



## Green Fields (Jul 25, 2014)

Gearclash said:


> Your concern about rear visibility or the lack thereof is a sore point with me also. There is only one skid steer I have operated that has good reward visibility and that is the Case 1835B. Unfortunately, good little machines that they are, they just that, little, at 1200 lb rated lift.


I googled skid steer mirrors and it brought up quite a few pics with mirrors mounted on the loader arms. Looks like it would be a help, not really going to be backing up much when the bucket is raised I suppose.

Do you know what the differences are between a Case 1845 and 1845C? There's one of each on machinery trader at dealers not that far from me. Actually they are both kind of close together, I could look at both in one trip. Actually closer than the 785 was. Both have make offer so there must be some price flexibility I presume. Asking 10,900 for the 1845C and 8500 for the 1845. I thought the 1845 looked rough but now that I look at it it doesn't look any worse than the 785. Do you know if these have the bobcat type quick attach?


----------



## Northeast PA hay and beef (Jan 29, 2017)

Check out lopatofsky auctions spring sale in clifford, supposed to have 8 skid steers there at April 14th auction.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Skidsteers dont have much rear visibility. Just how it is. Keep in mind you dont have to back up all that much, you can just spin around and drive forward...

You did good on passing on the L785. Overpriced if it didn't have the new style quick attach....


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

That is a good question about mirrors for skid steers. Can anyone recommend a particular kind? One of my buildings is a pole barn that is kind of aggravating about backing out while grappling hay grabs. Mirrors would come in handy, but I guess they would have to be constantly wiped off because of dust?

Regards, Mike


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Vol said:


> That is a good question about mirrors for skid steers. Can anyone recommend a particular kind? One of my buildings is a pole barn that is kind of aggravating about backing out while grappling hay grabs. Mirrors would come in handy, but I guess they would have to be constantly wiped off because of dust?
> 
> Regards, Mike


I've thought about it before but I see one huge problem. They pretty much have to be mounted to the boom so as not to interrupt the travel of the boom. And that's okay for mounting from a structural standpoint but you'd have to have the mirrors adjusted for a specific boom height and if you ever backed up with the boom at a different height, you're going to be looking at the ground. So do you want to be adjusting the boom height so you can see anything in the mirror or do you want to just get very familiar with your surroundings and make due with mirrorless operation.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Many of the European skidsteers that NH sells/sold had lights and I think mirrors mounted on the boom. Wires that constantly flex seams like a bad idea to me...


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Vol, take a look at the Cat D series skid steers. They have the best interior mirror I have ever seen in a skid steer. It is center mounted in the cab, looks a lot like a vehicle rear view mirror but is quite wide angle. Cat also has a rear camera on those machines. I'll try to get a picture of it today if I remember.

Green Fields, the 1845 is the oldest of the 1845s. 1845B is a little newer, 1845C was the last they made. Same with the 1835s. I think the earlier two models were pretty similar, the Cs on both models had quite a few changes. IMO, the 1845C was a better machine than its predecessors, and the 1835C was worse. The 1845/1845B have the same engine as the 1835/1835B, the 188D They might have shared gas engines as well, the 148G. Both are good engines. The 1845C has a 4BT CDC, the 1835C has a gas or diesel Continental/Teledyne deal that had less than stellar reliability. Also there was the 1840 that is the same age as the 1845C, same engine as the 1845C, with a narrower wheelbase.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

A few pics.















First is a shot through the back window of the rear view mirror. It is about 3" tall by 12" wide, and sufficiently convex to see out the sides of the machine pretty well.

Second shot is of the integrated rear view camera. From where the operators seat, the water fountain in the screen is impossible to see by looking out the rear window of the skid steer, and barely visible by looking out the sides rearwards.

Check out fork lift mirrors an Amazon. There are some really good choices out there. I found one that works very well to mount inside the cab of my baler tractors quite high up so the operator can see the baler pickup with out turning back constantly.


----------



## sethd11 (Jan 1, 2012)

Even my b & C series cats have good interior mirrors
D series is even better.
My biggest beef with cat skidsteers is they aren't as balanced as well as bobcats or really anything else.

Dust in barns with hay is why you really can't have any exterior mirrors.. sad but true


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

> My biggest beef with cat skidsteers is they aren't as balanced as well as bobcats or really anything else.


I can say my brother's 226D is better balanced than the Case 420 it replaced. The 420 is a butt heavy machine.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Gearclash said:


> I found one that works very well to mount inside the cab of my baler tractors quite high up so the operator can see the baler pickup with out turning back constantly.


I have a racing mirror that I use in my tractor I round bale with....it works grand. Saves my neck tremendously and mounts to the ceiling of the cab. I just glance up to see the baler operation. the mirror is about 3" x 16".

Regards, Mike


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I am considering adding a back up camera to our 863.


----------



## LsHay (Nov 4, 2020)

Rather than start a new thread, I'll try reviving this one. I'd love to know what OP eventually did.

I'm in the market for something to lift a 10 bale grapple (I'm leaning toward a Hoelscher accum and grapple. The dealer is local and has gone out of his way to help me with other issues that he really didn't need to. He's just that kind of guy, so I want to support him ). The rafters in my barn are 14' at the lowest point so I'd love to be able to go up to that but with a skidsteer 10' is probably the limit.

Prices for both new and used seem to be kind of crazy right now. I went to the local Bobcat dealer who worked up numbers for a new S76 with a "subsidized" 4 year lease (the sum of lease payments is less than the cash price - about $55k) but I'm just getting started in the hay business and can't swallow that.

I'm very wary of used equipment. I'm not any kind of mechanic. How do I know what I'm buying with used? Is it safe to buy used from an equipment dealer? At an auction? Look for low hours? General condition of the equipment? Can I really count on the spec for load capacity?

There's a Shetron auction today with 25 wheeled Bobcats. Can I trust buying one from an auction? I bought my baler from an auction and while it's a dandy unit now, it was a huge headache before it was all straightened out. I need something that works from the start.

Cruising around an equipment dealer's lot, I spotted a tiny little telehandler... Giant GT5048. It could go up to the rafters. But $77k. Nope.

You guys have been so helpful in the past, would love to hear your comments and suggestions. 

Thanks!
Lugene


----------

